# how to turn on hot water on chausson flash 03?????



## 112752 (May 28, 2008)

seem to be having problems getting the hot water to work on our chausson 03. Anybody got any ideas???


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

with gas or 240v 
chapter


----------



## 112752 (May 28, 2008)

240v.....ive tried it putting the heating on at same time (dielsel heater) but no success


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

1st you are on a ehu 2nd there well be a 240v switch somewere near the boiler mine has a red light on it 
chapter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Is the dump valve closed?

Have you bled through air with taps in hot position?

Steve


----------



## 112752 (May 28, 2008)

sorry...new to this.......what is EHU??

there is a button inside with 50 or 70...ive switched this on and red light comes on..it seems to be making all the right noises..but still no hot water??

how long should it take to heat the water???

i shouldnt need to heater on to work the hot water??


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2007)

with reference to your water heater problem. we also have a flash03 and the heater only works on gas so this must be opened at the cylinder then the switch is put on the temp you require. it takes up to 20 min before it gets hot.if the red light comes on then switch it off and leave for about 5min before trying again. dont forget to take the cover off the vent outside the van and make sure you have water in the system


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you done the following checks?

Is your van on a level surface?
Is the vent cover off?
If you have a window over the vent - is it fully closed?

all these can stop water heater working


----------



## Yoni (Apr 24, 2019)

Where is the hot water switch ? I can’t get any hot water


----------

